# I need help :)



## Meli234 (Mar 14, 2013)

My name is Melissa and I want to know what types of qualifications I would need to have if I was to move from Australia to Canada, preferably New Brunswick and to want to work with young children? Any advice or help would be gladly appreciated


----------



## annaruth (Mar 12, 2013)

Meli234 said:


> My name is Melissa and I want to know what types of qualifications I would need to have if I was to move from Australia to Canada, preferably New Brunswick and to want to work with young children? Any advice or help would be gladly appreciated


I am a Social Worker and have found that in this industry a masters is needed. For day care and teacher aids you will be OK with a degree or nvq level threes or above. If your partner has work you can offer private day care in your own home in BC for two children unregistered. I personally do not agree with this. You can also link in with local agencies and complete police checks and child care and first aid courses for about 750 pounds to offer registered day care. The advantage of this is families get more from the government for registered day care than unregistered. Therefore you can charge more. Best wishes for your choices.


----------



## Denisha Joely (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Melissa,

If want to settle a good life in Canada then you must required qualification and experiences... If you become a registered nurse here in Canada then you would be able to work with young nurses.


----------

